# I need to find a DTG printer (service) with large print area capability!



## Peter Green (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello all.

Been very frustrated not having found any printer contractors who do large scale (max what everybody does is 14x16) DTG. 

However I see a lot of machines (e.g. Viper?) that do crazy big prints. 

If somebody does or know who does that sort of printing in *San Diego area* I would be very grateful. 

I could become a loyal and large scale customer once I find a good contractor. 

Thank you.


Peter 

Volga clothing
peter [@] volga [dot] la
858 952 6505


----------



## Jay B (Dec 27, 2008)

Peter,
We are not in your local but we will be able to do large format printing with the Kornit 951 in mid Febuary.
Jay B


----------



## Knewvoyce (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay B said:


> Peter,
> We are not in your local but we will be able to do large format printing with the Kornit 951 in mid Febuary.
> Jay B


Hey Im also looking for someone who could print DTG 16x20 on liight and dark garments. Can you let me know your website?


----------



## IAC (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey peter
Not in your area but have capabilities to do 17" by 20" to 17" by 40" prints with Neo's


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Knewvoyce (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey IAC,

Can you tell me more about your DTG printing, you can check out our clothing designs at KnewVoyce Clothing — Home, Im looking for someone who could print DTG for me that size.

Ilya


----------



## kevinjh (Nov 13, 2010)

Just a question for you Knewvoyce.....I looked at your site and you are selling shirts with the Los Angeles Lakers logo on them. Are you licensed to print their logo, along with the NBA championship trophy? I am surprised you are finding someone to print these images if you are not licensed since this has the potential for legal ramifications.


----------



## Knewvoyce (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Kevin, 

yea i just posted that design i haven't had anyone print it for me, and I looked up all the legal matters so that one I will not be selling on the site, it is just temporarily on there and i will be taking it off. Thanks for asking.

Ilya


----------

